# Forgotten SAS diary reveals mission to capture Rommel



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2011)

I wish I had the funds to purchase on of these books but at the very least, I would love to be able to see just a couple of pages.  I'm sure there is some amazing content that was found in the diary.



> *Forgotten SAS diary reveals mission to capture Rommel*
> 
> *An SAS mission to kidnap Field Marshal Erwin Rommel, the German commander, is disclosed in the first war diary to be authorised by the regiment.*
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2011)

Very cool and extremely interesting. I'm sure the content will leak out eventually.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope they do a multi-volume paperback version- it would be win-win for anyone interested and for the SAS Association.


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-14952939

Couple of videos in this article, the book is bloody huge!


----------



## Dame (Sep 26, 2011)

It's beautiful.
http://www.saswardiary.co.uk/home/


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2011)

The quality is amazing, probably the finest book I've ever seen.


----------

